# Versicolor molt pics & more



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's a few pics of my versicolor, Violet, in molt....  she's such an angel, and I love her to pieces! I've also added a picture that I like of my Avicularia azuraklaasi, who I named Azura.  (I hope the pictures arent too big!!)

Thanks!   
~Annie~


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool pics....I really like pic 1, and 4 :clap:


----------



## Fille (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pics, she's a real cutie.


----------



## The Juice (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool pics, They make me want to kick my self in the a$$ for not buy one or 2 @ 1.5" for $16.99:wall:


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies about the pics   

I wish the pictures of violet actually pulling herself out of her exuvium (#3 & 4) were a lot clearer, but she was in her little web burrow, which really hindered me in getting a good shot of her. 

She is the funniest little thing.... right when her house's lid is removed, she's instantly up and out of there. She virtually leaps out of her container and crawls on my hand and arm endlessly.... back and forth.....nonstop. I make it a point to not handle my T's because I dont want to disrupt them and stress them out, but she has a different opinion about it :} 

I've gotten about 98% of my T's from Botar by 8's, and couldnt be happier with them! I'm really lucky, because he's been at reptile shows that my family and I vend at, so I can get new babies without having to deal with shipping.


----------



## smof (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty spiders. And I love pic #3, very artistic :clap:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 12, 2006)

great shots!  everytime i see pics of someones versi, im tempted to place my order sooner hah.  i gotta check my bank account...


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 12, 2006)

those are some very nice pics you have there , Beautiful T as well ! 
How big will it be after this molt ?


----------



## Zitoune (Jan 12, 2006)

ho nice pic really, good


----------



## Alissa (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are truly beautiful photos. 

I always am happy when I can actually see a molt (even though it makes me nervous) instead of just finding the exuvium later.


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words about the photos..... I'm still learning a lot of the functions of my camera (Canon EOS Digital Rebel) and until I know more then the basics, I'll be a pretty crappy photographer.  

xgrafcorex, I know exactly how you feel about Tarantula-envy, because I've got a bad case of it too. I see everyone's photos, and my T wish list keeps getting longer and longer. Wish my bank account would  get bigger  

Alissa, this was actually the first molt I got the pleasure of witnessing. I couldnt believe my luck when I checked on Violet, and found her (or him) in mid-molt. I couldnt stop snapping photos. I was probably driving her mad! lol...


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 12, 2006)

Crimsonpanther said:
			
		

> those are some very nice pics you have there , Beautiful T as well !
> How big will it be after this molt ?


Truthfully, I'm not sure, as I havent measured her (or him) yet. I got Violet as a sling in the middle or ending of October, and I believe this is the 3rd molt that she has had while in my possession.  I'll have to pick up a tape measure sometime when I'm at the store so I can find out how big she is now.


----------



## smof (Jan 13, 2006)

lilmountaingrrl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words about the photos..... I'm still learning a lot of the functions of my camera (Canon EOS Digital Rebel) and until I know more then the basics, I'll be a pretty crappy photographer.


Do you have a macro function on your cam? It might be a stupid question, but I only just discovered the one on mine and I've had it 2 years! It's normally represented by an icon of a little flower. It lets you take much more detailed close-up shots and is lots of fun for T photos!


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 13, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> Do you have a macro function on your cam? It might be a stupid question, but I only just discovered the one on mine and I've had it 2 years! It's normally represented by an icon of a little flower. It lets you take much more detailed close-up shots and is lots of fun for T photos!


 You know, I looked for that function on my camera, and I have no clue if it has it or not.... :?  My camera does have an icon of a little flower, but I never knew what that icon was suppossed to represent..... hmmmm. Maybe I should try it, and see what happens!

I was taking pictures with the camera yesterday, though, and tried getting some better shots, and here's one I took (not of my versi, though) that I was pretty happy with. It's of my wolf spider, imaginatively named "wolfie".  I might have had the camera set on that little flower icon when taking the shot:


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, here's a few more T pics, since I've been doing more photo-taking, since Smof gave me the excellent info about how to find the macro function on my camera! :worship: 

My GBB, named Guiness:






My Avic. avic named Tiki:






and another shot of Violet, my Avic. versicolor:


----------



## crawldad (Jan 13, 2006)

*Truely beautiful photos!*

That backlit photo (#3) is alien yet some how angelic.  The camera does a nice job, but you have an excellent eye :worship: .


----------



## solaceofwinter (Jan 13, 2006)

macro!? holy crap that is what that does? *goes to take pics*


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, here's a couple more shots of Violet the Versi....  I dont make it a habit of handling my T's unless absolutely neccessary, but she has her own mind about things. Right when her lid comes up, out she comes. She loves to explore the "alien terrain" of my hand and arm, and she fights me when i try to put her back in her enclosure.....   What a sweety she is!


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 15, 2006)

crawldad said:
			
		

> That backlit photo (#3) is alien yet some how angelic.  The camera does a nice job, but you have an excellent eye :worship: .


Thanks, Crawldad!    Picture #3 would have come out much better if I had known about Macro Function on my camera when I took it, but I had no clue....  Now I know how to use it, so next time she molts I'll be better prepared    Violet is angelic, though.....   Some people who dont know any better might consider tarantulas (and all spiders in general) rather alien-like, but to me she is 100% pure Angel.

Solaceofwinter, it is incredible what details the macro function can pick up when used. I dont think i'll ever want to take an ordinary picture of my spiders ever again!


Anyways.... I was just posting in response to the replies, and wanted to say I picked up a couple new babies today at an exotics show I went to in Overland Park, Kansas.  I couldnt pass up a gorgeous T they had listed as a "Rose Hair", which I'm assuming is the common name of a Grammostola rosea. I was blown away by the pink and copper colors that she was displaying.  

I also picked up another T they had listed as a "Stripe Knee" which I think is a Aphonopelma seemani. They didnt have the scientific names marked on the spiders, which really bugs me. When I got them home I also discovered mites in the extremely moist (virtually soaking wet) substrate they had in with the sweeties, so right now I've got them in "Tarantula Quarantine" until we can clear up the mite problem.

Here's pictures of the cuties.... I aplogize for the icky pictures. I'll take better ones when the spiders are 100% pest-free and in their permanent enclosures.


----------



## Ewok (Jan 15, 2006)

those are really great pics you have, I like the lighting, it gives off nice shadows. I also like the shallow depth of filed in pic 3 of the versicolor, it makes the web stand out.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 15, 2006)

those first versi pics are incredible! th rest are great too but the very first one blew me away.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 16, 2006)

Annie your pictures all rock especially the first one of the avic moulting, very cool indeed


----------



## subzero.xml (Jan 16, 2006)

cute little spider.. we got same size..


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 16, 2006)

Kyle, Hedorah, Palau, & Subzero, thanks for the compliments    I'll be sure to tell Violet that you all like her picture!  It'll make her one happy little Tarantula


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's some pictures of the new babies that I picked up at the exotics show this past weekend. I posted a couple pics already, but they were in 'quarantine'.  I got their new enclosures made up, and introduced them into their new homes tonite.....   

Here's Ruby:













And Fluffy:


----------



## Fille (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice pics again. Could you post a better picture of your G. rosea's enclosure, looks like a very nice setup.:clap:


----------

